# Where would you go...obx no 4x :(



## StankBait (Apr 21, 2021)

If you got no 4x4 access.. I'll be down around Hatteras later this wk for several days. Hoofing beach cart / heavers /cooler around. Hopeful to find some reds, but take what i can get.. Planning to go down to Hatteras Village area, near the CG station. But curious if anywhere else / what ramps would be a decent bet given access limited to typical foot-in distance.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

If I were you, I would fish the piers for drum.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ramp 43, behind the hotels and the jetty's near the old lighthouse spot


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

There is some easier beach access spots off Old Lighthouse Road. Parking is the problem if yer not renting there. Try driving to the access, unloading your cart, rods, cooler and gear and finding a (semi-close) place to park your vehicle. Good luck.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Drop all the heavy stuff get a small bucket with 6 rigs made up and your bait,pliers and towel two 12 'ers and two spikes and walk a ramp in the 30 or 40's and let it fly. Smallish cob mullet heads. Almost worth the walk to "thepoint"


----------



## StankBait (Apr 21, 2021)

Really appreciate the replies. Sounds like i've got some choices to make. I get down there 2 or 3 times /yr. Learnin the hard way can be good too 😆🙏. Stay in the cabanna area. Gonna skip on piers for this one, though i kno its good advice. Plan is to dig in this weekend regardless of wx..tx gents


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I do it every year...usually on the south beaches chasing pompano and mullet. Easy accesses that come to mind are at the bath houses in Frisco and the museum before the ferry.

I haven't checked up there but in SC the weather is gonna be bad this weekend so give the forecast a look.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

In a similar situation in the past, I rigged up a backpack to hold a little bit of tackle, a couple sandspikes, pliers, etc. Toted a small cooler with water and bait in it. I have a beach cart, and the backpack is way better if you can avoid carrying a large cooler. Just a thought!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Another tip that'll save you a lot of weight - pull a cooler bag instead of a cooler, especially heavy rotomolded coolers. Weights next to nothing vs 20 lbs.


----------



## thestoic22 (Feb 8, 2020)

If you have to walk out and want a chance to pull on a big drum or a big biter, could be either depending on what's there at that time I would go out to Ramp 45. There's a false point that has shown up just north of it and if you can catch the wind right you can get in there and have just as good a chance as someone fishing the point. Just drive through the back of the campground turn left and there's a small parking lot there.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

thestoic22 said:


> If you have to walk out and want a chance to pull on a big drum or a big biter, could be either depending on what's there at that time I would go out to Ramp 45. There's a false point that has shown up just north of it and if you can catch the wind right you can get in there and have just as good a chance as someone fishing the point. Just drive through the back of the campground turn left and there's a small parking lot there.


Are you permitted to drive through the campground without camping there?, is there a office, gate or fee to drive in to that little parking lot?, thanks,...pop.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

If you're staying beachfront near the Cabanas, that stretch of beach in front of the Cabanas and Durant Station is some great fishing, I've caught a lot of fish there ...


----------



## StankBait (Apr 21, 2021)

thestoic22 said:


> If you have to walk out and want a chance to pull on a big drum or a big biter, could be either depending on what's there at that time I would go out to Ramp 45


Rgr, thks.. i drove out to that ramp and looked around a few yrs back and was wondering why it was so absent of any activity..looked like a good place.



River said:


> If you're staying beachfront near the Cabanas, that stretch of beach in front of the Cabanas and Durant Station is some great fishing, I've caught a lot of fish there .


For sure, one day will be there in front of the cabanas. Likely saturday, so when i'm gettin plastered with 35mph wind & my 8oz is tossing around like a bobber..i'll at least have access to a fridge of beer


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

I second Ramp 43. Nice parking lot with a very short walk to the surf. The local pizza joints will even deliver there!!


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

A few 10oz to 12oz pyramids might be in order this weekend. The current looks rough. You got some great advice here. I’ve walked Durant Station and the camp ground. The Coast Guard station, on the sound side, as well as and ramp 45 might not be too much of a hike, either. Only drove those spots, so I can’t say for sure. They shouldn’t be that bad though. Catch em up.


----------



## thestoic22 (Feb 8, 2020)

poppop1 said:


> Are you permitted to drive through the campground without camping there?, is there a office, gate or fee to drive in to that little parking lot?, thanks,...pop.





poppop1 said:


> Are you permitted to drive through the campground without camping there?, is there a office, gate or fee to drive in to that little parking lot?, thanks,...pop.


Currently the campground is like a ghost town with only a few staying. There is not anyone at the office/shack at the entrance so just take it easy and drive through to the back in order to get to 45.


----------



## StankBait (Apr 21, 2021)

Pulled into Hatteras Jacks around 3 - procured a few 10rs in prep for sat.. walked in at ramp 38 for couple hrs prior to check-in.. little windy but nice,






my lady got a couple puffers, seen some whiting being caught. Plan to walk in 43 & maybe around the old LH jetties in morn.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

She out fished you again!!!


----------



## StankBait (Apr 21, 2021)

We walked-in on several places. The drive-on access areas were surprisingly busy and packed in some cases, so although limited by ability/determination, walking areas comparatively provided for open access. On the otherhand, we also didn't catch any drum. We did catch a lot of fish, and logged maybe 12 hrs/day with wet line - my lips feel like manila rope right now. Spots visited were 38, 43, 55 walk bridge, local beach off cabana area, Rodanthe Pier, and 45. So, I think we took a little of everyones advice. I'm over 50, and none of the access areas were difficult with a cart /tackle /small cooler /chairs. 45 was maybe a 5-600 yard walk. But mostly hard sand, so doable. Met a bunch of nice folks, as usual. We were kept busy with whiting, toads, pinfish, a few sheephead / trout, and the typical shark and skate activity. In prior, I had only fished the cabana area and pier. Nothing particularly notable in our catch other than that we were kept busy, but had a blast and I got out-fished at every spot - as always..Thanks for the advice/thought. Lookin forward to next time.


----------

